# M/M Skunk transformation! (NSFW)



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

Looking for somebody to RP with who wants to be transformed into a skunk, and perhaps dominated...or, vice versa, I'm flexible. 

Send me a PM if interested; other transformations might be fun, too. And if the RP involves latex and/or bondage, that's all the more fun. I do like some story-line; I can RP via PM most easily, or we could set something up on Discord.

Don't be shy! I hardly ever spray, and am a very mischievous, devious 'lil skunk! ^.^


----------

